# Hey Jon



## 330iGT (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Jon, 
I went to my dealer today and they told me they recived a notice that the m5 after march till june will have SMG. Is this true?


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: 

Do you know what the cost of certification is to get that engine/tranny combo legal for the US market? And for a mere 2 months, knowing that the model is going out of production. If they made those cars, they would cost $200,000 each to justify BMWs expense...  

In other words, if you didn't get the idea, no, there won't be an SMG in the M5.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I would have to say no to that rumor...

But then again, we have a Z8 Alpina, right???


----------

